

Wi-Fi Blocking Wallpaper? Why Not Just Secure Your Wi-Fi Connections - collocation
http://www.colocationamerica.com/blog/wifi-wallpaper-secure-wifi-connection.htm

======
jstanley
I just skimmed the article, but "serves to block 2.45 - 5.5 GHz Wi-Fi signals"
implies that it not only prevents my neighbours from using my wireless, but
also from using _theirs_. Is this even legal?

~~~
tjwatts
I think it serves as a barrier for Wi-Fi signals not something that disrupts
Wi-Fi signals. So if you have it lined around your house it would keep your
router from broadcasting outside while preventing any other outside Wi-Fi
signals from entering your house.

~~~
jstanley
Ah, that sounds like a really awesome idea.

Why does it need to be screensaver-activated? This sounds like something I
could use all the time.

